#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  TX Duty Cycle em cenário PTMP

## trevizoli

Pessoal é possível implementar um PTMP com 75% TX?

Estou procurando essa informação e não encontro em local algum.

Vi que tem algo disso nos novos FW>8.4, mas não sei se funcionam ou em que equipamentos funcionam.

Isso funciona bem nas AIRFIBER 5X para o PTP, mas gostaria de usar no PTMP.

Obrigado!

----------


## JonasMT

> Pessoal é possível implementar um PTMP com 75% TX?
> 
> Estou procurando essa informação e não encontro em local algum.
> 
> Vi que tem algo disso nos novos FW>8.4, mas não sei se funcionam ou em que equipamentos funcionam.
> 
> Isso funciona bem nas AIRFIBER 5X para o PTP, mas gostaria de usar no PTMP.
> 
> Obrigado!


Nao funciona direito ainda com ubnt AC, ja testei em todas as firmwares possivel. 

Unico funcional é cambium!

----------


## jallesvides

Boa noite @*trevizoli*, tudo bem? 

Os produtos Rocket Prism e PrismStation, possuem um mecanismo chamado TDD Framing, onde você determina a proporção de tempo que será alocado para download e upload, estabilizando dessa forma a latências da tua célula wireless. Aliado a esse recurso, você tem a função chamada GPS Sync, onde APs transmitem e recebem informações de forma sincronizada, diminuindo a auto interferência primária. O GPS Sync também possibilitada fazer o reuso de frequências e otimizar o uso do espectro: por exemplo, em um PoP com 6 APs, você pode selecionar apenas 3 canais fazendo o reuso de frequências. 

Quaisquer dúvidas estamos as ordens. 


Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

Sim na teoria tudo funciona, joga na pratica fico uma porcaria.

----------


## jallesvides

Boa tarde @*JonasMT*, tudo bem?

Me chamo Jalles e atuo no time da Ubiquiti no Brasil e desde já me coloco à disposição para te ajudar! 

A sincronização por GPS funciona sim, temos vários casos de sucesso, porém existem algumas precauções a serem tomadas para tirar o melhor proveito desse recurso. 

Segue link com um passo a passo com boas práticas e qualquer dúvida, conte comigo.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CO...mcbjPiFSPIGuLe

Abraço. 

Jalles Vides 
Business Development
+55 48 99125 4554

----------


## JonasMT

> Boa tarde @*JonasMT*, tudo bem?
> 
> Me chamo Jalles e atuo no time da Ubiquiti no Brasil e desde já me coloco à disposição para te ajudar! 
> 
> A sincronização por GPS funciona sim, temos vários casos de sucesso, porém existem algumas precauções a serem tomadas para tirar o melhor proveito desse recurso. 
> 
> Segue link com um passo a passo com boas práticas e qualquer dúvida, conte comigo.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CO...mcbjPiFSPIGuLe
> ...


Acompanho o forum internacional, e até agora nao teve um case de sucesso com GPS on ou com modo splitt que pessoal nao tenho relatado algum tipo de problema.

----------

